# goof proof application times



## cdbell10 (Mar 4, 2011)

hey all,
I just began pressing my first orders, and the Transfer Express Goof Proof instructions say 3-5 seconds at 365, but i found that my images looked better on the shirt after pressing it for 8 seconds instead at 365. Are there any consequences/drawbacks to pressing longer than the recomended times? The shirt is a 60/ 40 3.5 ounce tank if that is a factor. 

Also, after the shirt is pressed I folded it right away and noticed a crease in the solid block letters of silver ink on the black shirt. Is there a certain time period that I need to let the shirts breathe/ cure after pressing?

Thanks alot for your help.


----------



## BGSSUB (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a DK20S press and usually set my temp for 375 degrees, press for 6 seconds at medium heavy pressure. Best to let the garment cool before doing any folding as the warmth allows the ink/adhesive to still be flexible if you fold them hot off the press resulting in creases.


----------

